# Valentines Day



## Crippen (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't get on here as much as I would like..... busy life and all that. So I thought I would remember you all by coming on today and wishing you 'all'..... a very HAPPY VALENTINES day.
Much love to you all. X Cripps.

Did you remember the lady in your life?  what did you get her , or do for her this day of love? 
What did she do for you?


----------



## Crippen (Feb 14, 2007)

special hugs to Lancs of course x


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines day to you to Crippen.

Well ofcourse I got my wife the usual flowers and I made a nice romantic dinner for her. Spent about 2 hours cooking a nice candle light dinner.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah pfft, piss on Valentines Day....


----------



## Chief (Feb 14, 2007)

We got a nor'easter. God really does love us.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ah pfft, piss on Valentines Day....


Ahmen.

Chief, I think we may be catching the edge of your nor'easter. Roads are really the sh*ts.


----------



## Udet (Feb 14, 2007)

Well i receive thousands of e-mails, faxes, phone calls from my fans all around the earth.

Not to forget the increasingly annoying interceptions on the street...these women can´t just control themselves.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 14, 2007)

Got the same Nor' Easter that Chief and Nonskimmer did. That was my gift. For my wife? The perfect present that every woman wants.

I went out in the snow and got her 4 packs of cigarettes. Funny thing, I think it is probably the best gift I've ever given a woman on Valentines Day. At least I know she wanted it.


----------



## Chief (Feb 14, 2007)

You here about the guy who spoke out against Valentines Day. He claims it's unfair because guys don't normally get anything back in return. He basically sealed his fate as forever being single. It was great I needed a laugh.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, technically he wasn't _that_ wrong. Think about it...

I don't know how it was 30 or 40 years ago, but now it is more a "Woman's Day". Just _try_ to not give something to your girlfriend on Valentine's Day. You'll spend the whole week sleeping on the couch.

Today, you have to "sell your ass" to your girlfriend, you must show her that she deserves you. And then she'll start b*tching you with the idea of wedding, her "biological clock" (need to have childrens before she gets too old) and so on...

As Les said, piss on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 14, 2007)

well every day is Valentines at my abode.......... my wife rocks, it ain't just for women anymore; I bought her some very expensive exotic perfume, we gorged ourselves at the Olive Garden rest., went to the chiropractor and got "fixed" till I almost puked on the cute little gal workin on me, we got home kinda wasted out and the next thing I know my bride is framing one of my aviation art prints and has it set up on one of the walls in the "Sphere"

like I said my wife ROCks. Valentines is what ya make it ..............

Rippin it Up ! ......... ! ◄►


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

Geez, you guys have the wrong women. I brought home flowers and I am getting laid. Nothing in return? hmph


----------



## Chief (Feb 15, 2007)

This is my idea of a pre-marrital valentines day. I get her a gift, she gets me dinner. That's all he said. 

Though I got a feeling when it happens it aint gonna happen that way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Geez, you guys have the wrong women. I brought home flowers and I am getting laid. Nothing in return? hmph



You have to wait until Valentines day to get laid....

....Just Kidding!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2007)

Im in two minds about valentines day...Its nice that it encourages romance and the atmosphere on the day is always nice, but on the other its stupid you have to be told when to show affection...

I made my girlfriend a card and thats it, she doesnt like valentines day much, we probably wont do it next year.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 15, 2007)

After 24 years my wife finally gave me a Valentine's Day gift...a rice cooker.
I know what you're probably thinking. But she took my hand and said, "let me
show you what we do while the rice is cooking". A good day.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's one somebody sent me for V-day. Good chuckle.



Ed was in trouble. He forgotten Valentine's Day. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift 
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT 
BETTER BE THERE!!"


The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife 
woke up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box 
gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on 
her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the 
house. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. 


Ed has not been seen since Friday.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2007)

ROFL!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2007)

Ha!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 17, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You have to wait until Valentines day to get laid....



Well, aren't all married couples like that ? 

Just kidding.


----------



## Erich (Feb 17, 2007)

well today must have been vd day then ........ ah well let me re-phrase, ah, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Way to go TwoEagles. My wife was less sophisticated. She just said, "Oh I have a card for you", with a wink in her eye. And that she did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Well, aren't all married couples like that ?
> 
> Just kidding.





Well then I guess almost everyday is valentines day in my house.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Erich said:


> well today must have been vd day then ........ ah well let me re-phrase, ah, hmmmmmmmm



What Venerial Disease day...


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2007)

ah no ............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Come on Erich whats your preference? Herpes, The Clap....?


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2007)

the broom ............ wha ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)




----------

